# Gator spark issue



## Jlames01 (Oct 13, 2020)

2006 JD Gator 620i w/ Kawasaki FD 620 engine. I’m having an issue with no spark at the plugs. I get 9.5 volts to the coils in the acc/purest art key position and 12.55 at the battery but no spark. Any ideas? Second issue is I’m finding $250 for the fuel pump AM136232 and no longer made. Any ideas on an equivalent? Thanks.


----------



## Bob Driver (Nov 1, 2017)

Ya gotta love that FD620.... It runs the pulser coils like their motorcycle engines and there's no real way I know of to check them out with a VOM.

Part # 590260048, they run about $70, and you're just crossing your fingers because they either work or they don't.

For a fuel pump.... I use this one quite a bit on v-twin mower engines. It's way cheaper than a OEM replacement Briggs, or Kohler fuel pump....
https://www.amazon.com/Electric-Uni...t=&hvlocphy=1020828&hvtargid=pla-797119788163


----------

